

Does anyone know the user 'h34t' and/or how I can get a hold of him? - brandon272

Can anyone put me in touch with this user? I wanted to follow up with him about a post he made here a couple of years ago. His profile doesn't contain any contact information, unfortunately.
======
sidmitra
An additional two clicks would have led you to the last post he made 124 days
ago.

See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=777870>

>My email is mhuebert (at) gmail (dot) ca >(I also have an informal bio up
here: <http://www.huebert.ca/bio.html>)

